# Kadee Wheel Sets



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone purchased any of the new Kadee wheel sets,and if so do you like them?
http://kadee.com/htmbord/1gunwheels.htm


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks like "one size" fits all....
Only 33" in 1/29th..
Wondering how many wheels to make a 28" wheel order....

What do they fit..trucks????

Dirk


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like a pretty thick flange.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

I am assuming (always dangerous) that "1 SET" means two wheels and one axle!
If so, $13.95 or $15.95 seems rather expensive, doesn't it?
I see that they have writing on them, and also the ribbed backs, but does one really ever see that?
Yes, the flange looks a little large to me, and I also wonder what b to b they are.
I guess that we need someone who has some to tell us.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

I will have some in stock next. I'll check them.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We have them at $19.89 and $22.89 for 4 axles.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

So when Kadee says a set they mean two axles?


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

That is correct.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

They come from Kadee with two axles in a pack. Kidmans are selling with four axles per pack. See my next post.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Then that's a much better value for money at $13.95 and $15.95 for FOUR axles, when I assumed that it was just for one.
Maybe Kadee will change their advertising and make that clear.
Now Paul, could you please measure the back to back, and if possible the depth of the flange, and give us your thoughts on the quality.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I might get a chance tomorrow to play with them and see how they fit various trucks. What I'm hoping is that they will fit or can be made to fit the Aristo rollerbearing trucks. The hub on the wheels looks like plastic so it could be cut back. Getting metal wheels for those trucks has always been a problem,especially now. I have to add that they come from Kadee two axles to a pack. I bought mine from Kidmans who are putting four axles in a pack. $19.99 for the 950 and 951 with four axles. Confused yet?


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Paul Burch said:


> I now have a set of the 950 and 951 wheels and can say that they come FOUR axles to a package.


Paul, they come from Kadee with 2 axles in a package. We are selling 4 axles in a pack.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

This is getting more confusing all the time.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We have been selling USA wheels in 4 axle sets for quite some time. Thinking that most are fitting 4 axle cars. So when Kadee came out with wheel sets we decided to package and sell them also in 4 axle sets. It may be a little confusing, but that's what we are doing at Reindeer Pass.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I did some measuring on the wheels. The back to back measures about 1.58". What could be a problem is the gauge. Our track is 45mm. The wheels are a little hard to measure gauge because of the fillet. I measure at a little over 45mm. I put an axle on a piece of Aristo and also on a piece of code 250 Sunset Valley. It sits very tight between the rails. No side to side play at all like other wheel sets. Could be a problem. I'll have to install a set to see how they run.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Paul,

If those Kadee axles experience a tight fit to the track, just think how their wheels will bind up on Aristo's notorious under-gauged No. 6 turnouts - particularly at the point rails!

Maybe a compromise could be struck by re-gauging the wheels on the low side of the NMRA spec.

-Ted


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Paul, was there a reason you bought the silver ones, not the blackened ones?

Greg


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,
I paint my wheels, so having the silver ones leaves me with a nice shiny surface for the wheel tread.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ahh, I knew there was a reason! Please let us know how the paint "takes" to the surface, and if you need to prime or treat them first.

Regards, Greg


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Paul Burch said:


> What could be a problem is the gauge. Our track is 45mm. The wheels are a little hard I put ato measure gauge because of the fillet. I measure at a little over 45mm. n axle on a piece of Aristo and also on a piece of code 250 Sunset Valley. It sits very tight between the rails. No side to side play at all like other wheel sets. Could be a problem. I'll have to install a set to see how they run.


Are you able to adjust the wheels to make the gauge narrower? Or are the wheels solid in place at 45mm gauge?


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Eric,

I suspect the Kadee wheels are gaugable since I can see the plastic insulators at both ends of the axle. 

***

BTW, as an alternative wheel choice, I used AML Brand 1/29 scale black metal wheels (they appear to be sintered iron) in the Aristo Barber trucks. The axle tips are about 0.010 inch less in diameter, but they seem to work OK - though they don't roll as nice, and I did have to glue the emulated roller bearing caps on the axle tips.





















For full info., See article, "*USAT's SP Hydra-Cushion Boxcar & Kadee 830s Vignette*"
Scroll to "Now for the Trucks & Wheels".

-Ted


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric,
First of all I don't want to be too critical of the gauge until I get a chance to actually run some. It was just an observation. As far as changing the gauge it might be difficult. The axles are shaped like the prototype with a flair at the end at the inside of the wheel The wheels set up against that on a plastic sleeve.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I put a set of Kadee 950 wheels into an Aristo truck at a friends house today. Wanted to see how they rolled through a Aristo #6 turnout. Ted had mentioned that they were narrow. At the points one wheel tread was about 1/16 inch above the rail and on the diverging route just before the frog the same thing. Not good. I'm probably not going to order anymore. Maybe Ted could do one of his thorough evaluations. I'm going to let it go before I get in trouble.


----------

